# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  6 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Στις 18/01/2011 η αγαπημένη μας ιστοσελίδα είχε γενέθλια. Έξι χρόνια παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι λίγα. 
Με την αγάπη σας καταφέραμε μαζί να είμαστε στις πρώτες ιστοσελίδες στο διαδίκτυο που ασχολούνται με την ναυτιλία, δεν είναι λίγο να μας έχουν επισκεφτεί 4.000.000 χρήστες σε διάστημα τριών μηνών
Θέλουμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την αγάπη σας και προσφορά σας στην ιστοσελίδα μας, να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για τα μηνύματα σας που στέλνετε καθημερινά και τα οποία μας δίνουν δύναμη να συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια μας.

----------


## Gregory G

Εύχομαι στους  ιδρυτές και διαχειριστές όχι  έξι αλλά χίλια έξι να γίνουν τα χρόνια της θαλλασινής μας παρέας. :Razz: 
mandraki06_webres.jpg   Gregory

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Η προσπάθεια που έχει γίνει όσο καιρό παρακολουθώ το nautilia.gr είναι αξιέπαινη. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο, αλλά κι ένα ευχαριστώ για όσα μας δίνει η σελίδα, τόσο στο Νίκο (administrator) όσο και σε όλους τους άλλους που ασχολούνται με τη σελίδα και καθένας βάζει κάτι δικό του ώστε η παρέα εδώ μέσα να μεγαλώνει.
Χρόνια Πολλά στο site και καλές θάλασσες στους θαλασσοπόρους (επαγγελματίες, ερασιτέχνες ή εραστές της θάλασσας)!!

----------


## manlit

Χρόνια πολλά και καλοτάξιδα !!!!

----------

